# Fido Unlimited $7 Data Info



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi there,
I just spoke with a Fido rep; I have switched from my Hiptop unlimited data option to the $7 "unlimited browsing". The rep explained to me that this was Edge data, but the unlimited browsing applies only to moving about on the 'net. If I download any data, then I'm charged separately. This would explain a lot of the confusion I've been seeing online about this stuff, and should make anyone take a good hard look at the way they use their iPhones while on the road! I think for the most part this is going to be a spectacular plan. But for god's sake, turn off your email?

Other thoughts on how to deal with this plan are appreciated.

Cheers!
Aaron.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

In normal use, the only thing you would "download" on an iPhone via the EDGE network would be email (which might contain attachments, but I think only picture, Word and Excel attachments _actually_ get downloaded onto the iPhone via email).


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

ok.... ok...

When is these guys will understand that UNLIMITED DATA means UNLIMITED DATA (WHATEVER DATA) ?!?!?

Put it @ 20$, 30$, 45$ but LEAVE ALL RESTRICTIONS OUT and do it !

UNLIMITED - NO RESTRICTIONS - DATA !! Is it doable ?!?!?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Sure it's doable...when / if they will do it is a completly differant issue..


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

chas_m said:


> In normal use, the only thing you would "download" on an iPhone via the EDGE network would be email (which might contain attachments, but I think only picture, Word and Excel attachments _actually_ get downloaded onto the iPhone via email).


Indeed, Chas, that's my big worry. But I'm wondering... what about IMAP mail? If I set up my mail accounts as IMAP, would using it constitute a download of data? Don't IMAP mailboxes get managed on the server? And by the same token, any attachments would be viewed as if they were data on the Web?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I hate to bring this up, but I'm just stunned that Canada allows itself to be a VERY second-class citizen on the world stage when it comes to the cell phone market. If America were half a world away, that would be one thing -- but it's almost within range of half the population.

I won't pretend to have any idea to who to blame -- the current administration, the previous one, Ted Rogers personally, a secret Canuck Cabal of laws or greed -- but it's just ridiculous that this country, which every bit as good as the United States by any measure (and better by some), doesn't have the exact same options, level of competition and phones (coughIPHONEcough) as our neighbours to the south.


----------



## Philly (Nov 17, 2007)

Well.... blame the cold I guess  

We suck in some aspects. We definitely don't in a lot more


----------



## J-Money (Jul 30, 2005)

So wait, the Fido unlimited data plan will allow you unlimited browsing on the iPhone? (if you don't include 'downloads such as emails) Or is it just like the Rogers plan, where you can only use a Rogers device (unlocked phones can't be used)?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd be very careful with this Fido plan, sounds just like the Rogers $7 plan which is pretty much useless since it specifically excludes the iPhone since it's not an approved device. Seeing as Fido is owned by Rogers, what are the chances that the Fido plan doesn't have the same restrictions?


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

how do they define "download"???

you can't browse the internet without downloading html files, jpg files, gif files, etc. what about PDF? if it's viewed in the browser is it considered downloading? how about viewing a quicktime movie? I doubt if the phone company could tell if it was viewed in a web page or downloaded to your drive - it's transmitting the same data with the same extension.


----------



## dazednconfused (Feb 25, 2008)

I get a similar run about answer when I call as well. Anybody have better luck?


----------



## Jabberwoku (Apr 7, 2009)

jasonwood said:


> how do they define "download"???
> 
> you can't browse the internet without downloading html files, jpg files, gif files, etc. what about PDF? if it's viewed in the browser is it considered downloading? how about viewing a quicktime movie? I doubt if the phone company could tell if it was viewed in a web page or downloaded to your drive - it's transmitting the same data with the same extension.


that is a very good point, that's what confuse me
doesn't unlimited data transfer means everything unlimited ?
since whatever application you use"google map, mail, weather safari blah blah blah", these all uses the 2G(Edge) data transfer, so if the plan is Unlimited data transfer, why would it make a difference between mail/safari ?


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Jabberwoku said:


> that is a very good point, that's what confuse me
> doesn't unlimited data transfer means everything unlimited ?
> since whatever application you use"google map, mail, weather safari blah blah blah", these all uses the 2G(Edge) data transfer, so if the plan is Unlimited data transfer, why would it make a difference between mail/safari ?


You are responding to a year old thread. I believe that the $7 unlimitted package is not for use with the iPhone. Also on the iPhone packages data does mean data.


----------

